# Emigrating - getting all tax back .....



## shipibo (6 May 2006)

A Chairde,


            A friend of mine is emigrating to Canada to study and wishes to claim back any taxes / monies they may be entitled to.

            Ha sanybody experience of this, what is best way to start.......


----------



## bazermc (7 May 2006)

Good to see someone still speaking Irish
Has your friend been in employment in Ireland since the start of the tax year 1 January and paid income tax on his/her salary?.....As your credits are for the year and only available on a month by month basis he/she will have unused credits from the date of leaving Ireland to the end of the tax year thereby there may be an overpayment of income tax 
normally revenue dont accept a tax return, looking for a refund of overpaid paye, until after the end of the tax year. However you may be able to write a letter to the inspector of taxes in the relevant tax district staying your claim and the basis for it 

Lastly it may be worth noting that your friend maybe be considered Irish tax resident and ordinarily resident for the tax year 2006 and therefore liable to Irish income tax on worlwide earnings including canadian wages however a relief is available called split year residence relief which provides that only Irish employment income earned up to date of departure will be subject to Irish tax that is provided that the individual is not resident for the next tax year 2007, will your friend be resident for 2007 - revenue have confirmed that a short holiday will not affect the relief


----------



## shipibo (9 May 2006)

Bazer,

         Thanks for reply, she has worked solidly for the last three years, and will not be coming back to Ireland for at least two years , involved in a sports scholarship.


----------



## BRICKTOP (9 May 2006)

She will be entitled to unused tax credits and bands for 2006.

Download and complete form P50 and submit to Revenue with P45 prior to leaving the country.


----------



## bazermc (9 May 2006)

Thanks bricktop 

never heard of a p50! you learn something new every day i guess!


----------



## Thrifty (10 May 2006)

If she's been renting don't forget to claim tax back on that and she may be entitled to some tax back on medical expenses. Usually claim at the end of the tax year but if she hasn't claimed for other years can do so now.


----------



## shipibo (11 May 2006)

Thanks Bricktop,Thrifty,



       Will get onto it .... , Thrifty, on the issue of Medical / rent , can she only clam back for this year, or can she claim back for previous years as well......


----------



## ClubMan (11 May 2006)

Tax reclaims can be backdated up to 4 years only. This link might also be of interest to you:

Common PAYE tax credits and reliefs


----------



## GoldDigga (11 May 2006)

You can e-mail your local paye/tax office and ask them to check your taxes back as far as 2002(P21 balancing statement) then they will send you out a balancing statement and if they owe you money a check will come before the statement.

Use this link to fine the e-mail address of your loacal tax office, scroll to the bottom of the page where it says "Open Contact Locator:
Click here to use our Contact Locator." and just type in your pps number.
http://www.revenue.ie/locator2.htm#

And e-mail them giving your pps number saying you want your taxes checked from 2002 till the present day, they will not go past 2002 as they are "statue barred"


----------



## shipibo (12 Dec 2006)

A Chairde,


Have brought thread back from dead to get clarification I am doing everything correctly.

I want to post to Revenue by weekend, here is my Tax return document checklist.

1. MED1 Forms for 2004,2005,2006 Claiming back Osteopathy fees, states in form not to send receipts.

2. Claim for rent relief form + receipt from landlord.

3. P50 First Claim Tax repayment during Unemployment + P60s for last 4 years.



Is this correct, anyone see sometin, Im missin ....... , thanks for info,


http://www.revenue.ie


----------

